# Please explore my website!



## micron (Aug 24, 2012)

Please visit and explore my website micra chameleon photography - all thoughts and comments welcome! 

Thanks for looking

Mike


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok went to your site....I dislike the color of your text it is hard on my eyes

I also dislike the italic used make it hard to read 

your front page blurb is not worded real well I had to reread to find out what you do. 

Also the more keywords on the front page the easier it is to find you.

 It is best to say what you have to offer in the 1st paragraph most people will not read more then that. So I would start with the prints for sale the sizes offered and price range as that is the key info you want to share with customers the 2nd par. I would say that you sale images for use in buss. marketing and ect and that they should contact you for pricing for their project that way you have more keywords and the most important info right at the top not at the very end .

how you came up with your name a neat fact but not a lead fact  

there is no pricing or sizes listed anywhere that I could find

 if you are for hire I can't tell where you are.

 Your galleries and your name are all lowercase. 

I do like that you have a large # of photos and that they are grouped nicely easy to look thought. I like the background but I think a grey or soft black may help your landscape show better but that is nitpicking there


----------

